# Well I Never ...



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, this is yet another tale from Village Pond Park .. 

A goose was nesting in some dense foliage/shubbery (actually two geese were often on the nest) and suddenly one day last week the nest had been abandoned leaving eight goose eggs. The eggs had been left for too long and were too cold for me to try and salvage, so I left the nest and eggs as they were. Gradually, the eggs have been disappearing probably being taken by humans, dogs, coyotes, and raccoons. Anyway, it had been unusual to see two geese sitting on this nest almost every day. I don't know if it was two females sharing a nest or a mated pair sharing nest duty. These two geese were both white geese.

About the time the goose nest was abandoned, I found the decapitated and eviscerated body of the large black and white male Muscovy duck that had been at the park with his little black and white female Muscovy friend/mate. I was devastated, and since I had not seen the little female for almost a week by that time, I came to the conclusion that she had also been taken by the pair of coyotes that have been hunting and killing in the park at night.

Not so .. a few days ago I happened to look under/behind some wooden stairs that go from the park up to the deck of a house that backs up to the park. Guess who is in there and nesting ???? Yes, the little black and white Muscovy female. Since discovering her in her very secluded little cubby hole, I have peeked in daily to check on her. Starting three days ago, it appeared that the domestic geese were protecting the Muscovy and her nest. The geese would honk, flap, and charge me when I neared the nest. I thought this was very noble, kind, and good of the geese to be protecting the Muscovy on the nest. 

Then, today, I found out why .. it appears that the Muscovy and a female goose are sharing this nest .. definitely strange nest fellows .. but very cool!










Also seen at the park is this Black Crowned Night Heron perching on the sign .. note the pigeon flying by in the upper right hand corner.










And just a picture of a pretty flowering shrub:










Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just Adorable!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Terry,

Wild things...you make my heart sing.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How sweet is that?? That's just amazing they are looking out for her. The heron is a beauty as well as the flowers.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Beautiful pictures, Terry. That is something that the two are sharing a nest, how cute.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a lovely story. 

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That is a wonderful picture Terry. I think there is more cross species cooperation than we think. I love the way the little duck is nestled up to the big goose. Heartwarming is what it is!

Margaret


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Terry, that truly is something special! Nice pics too! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

What a sweet story, never enough of the good heartwarming news, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great pictures Terry. The goose and duck story/picture brings tears.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for reading and enjoying this everyone. I really have no idea if there are both Muscovy and goose eggs in the nest under the stairs. Perhaps I will get a glimpse of the eggs in the nest one of these days soon. 

Somebody dumped another male Muscovy at the park yesterday. He is also a black and white male .. not nearly as big nor as friendly as the one who got taken by the coyotes. I really wish people would stop abandoning things at the park. While it is a lovely park most of the time, it is also a very dangerous place right now due to the coyotes.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*They Are Still Nest Buddies ..*

http://www.rims.net/2008Apr07

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How beautiful they are. 

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for sharing such a wonderful story, Terry.  
Please keep us posted. 

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What smart birds to join forces!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

It will be interesting to see just who comes out from under those stairs with what, when eggs hatch. I wonder if the eggs will hatch around the same time, and if the duck and goose will continue to co-parent.
Daryl


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Keep an eye out. I once had two pigeon hens that shared time on the eggs, but when they hatched they fought hard and furious.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Very Sad News ..*

The little black and white Muscovy that was sharing the nest with the goose was killed and partially eaten by the coyote(s) on Wednesday night. Someone who lives near the park/duck pond called me to tell me there was a dead and partially eaten black and white duck on the sidewalk at the park. I truly didn't think it would be the little Muscovy girl, but when I arrived at the park, I saw that it was her that had been taken.

The goose is still sitting the nest, and I haven't had the heart to make her get up so I can see what kind of eggs and how many are in the nest.

I thought the coyote problem had gone away, but obviously, I was wrong.

This was a real heartbreaker for me.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so very sad. I am heartbroken, I can only imagine how you must feel. I hope the coyote won't be back for the other one. Can you lay out a chicken from the grocery store for him, hopefully he will leave momma duck alone.

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Terry,
I think everyone here was expecting to hear good news, but such sad news you have to share. Any idea when eggs are due to hatch? Wonder, if duck eggs hatch with goose eggs, if mama goose will take on all babies.
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

How devastating for you Terry, very sorry to hear this outcome Nature really is a cruel force and it's hard for us humans to get past it's brutality at such times.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Mama Goose is still on the nest. I gently forced her to get up today so I could see the eggs .. the eggs I saw are all Muscovy duck eggs .. there could be a few goose eggs also but Mama Goose wouldn't move enough for me to see the entire nest. Mama was very, very upset with me and rightly so. I got honked, hissed, and bitten .. all well deserved, but I had to know what was in the nest.

Muscovy as well as goose eggs take about 35 days for incubation, so any that are going to hatch should be doing so fairly soon.

I never understood in the beginning why the goose started sharing a nest with the Muscovy, but they did share. I do believe that any little beings that hatch will be taken under the wings of the goose and her extended family .. anybody that would mess with the 9 of them (Mama is included) would be moderately nuts. I realize that a hungry coyote wouldn't care, but I'm confident that any baby Muscovies and goslings will be very well cared for and protected by the geese. Still .. whatever hatches may well get removed along with the Mom by me just to be sure. They are domestic, and it wouldn't be illegal .. I would just about die to see any or all of the babies not make it.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear this. I have told a lot of people about this "odd couple" and everyone loves the story. I would have to agree that if you have the time and room, help keep those babies safe if the eggs do hatch. I'm really sorry that the duck didn't make it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Darn, Terry! I am SO sorry to hear about the Muscovy!!!

Sure hope all goes well with mama goose!! Along with my fellow members, I, too, willl be keeping a watchful eye open for updates!!

Love and Hugs


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, this breaks my heart. That little Muscovy was so very sweet and I hate her life ended like it did though I know that is nature. I'm glad you will intervene if necessary. At least the little Muscovy will not have died in vain but will live on in her babies.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
Do you have an update for us?
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Mama Goose is still on the nest. It's way past time for the little eggies to be hatching. I have no idea if any of the eggs are viable or not, but it surely is time for things to be happening. I do check on Mama and the nest every single day.

I'll have a little spare time tomorrow (hah!!!) and will see if I can get Mama to stand up and eat and drink while I have a peek into the nest.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

I just caught up with this thread again. I'm so sorry to hear about the little female muscovy. The coyotes have really been bad this year. I think it is because of the fires. Their usual prey was either killed or relocated so more of them are coming further into the cities.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Mama Goose is still on the nest. It's way past time for the little eggies to be hatching. I have no idea if any of the eggs are viable or not, but it surely is time for things to be happening. I do check on Mama and the nest every single day.
> *
> I'll have a little spare time tomorrow (hah!!!)* and will see if I can get Mama to stand up and eat and drink while I have a peek into the nest.
> 
> Terry


Terry, I bet you haven't had a "little spare time" in probably twenty years, the way you work!!!!  I'm glad that mama goose is doing well, even if the eggs don't hatch. Thanks for keeping an eye on them.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Geese take less than muscovey to hatch*



TAWhatley said:


> Mama Goose is still on the nest. It's way past time for the little eggies to be hatching. I have no idea if any of the eggs are viable or not, but it surely is time for things to be happening. I do check on Mama and the nest every single day.
> 
> I'll have a little spare time tomorrow (hah!!!) and will see if I can get Mama to stand up and eat and drink while I have a peek into the nest.
> 
> Terry


Muscoveys are a very long incubation and I think you are right at the 35 days. If memory serves me correctly, I think geese are more like 28 to 30.

If you could find when mom takes her walk to eat and drink, you could check then. I think it's usually in the AM.

If the duck eggs hatch later than the goose, they are surely doomed unless someone intervenes. I would check her every morning and on hatch day, take the duck eggs and get them to an incubator. 

This is probably the best solution as I'm not too sure how the mixed brood would work out. It could as stranger things have happened but I think the biggest problem is the different incubation periods. What do you think?

I'll check to be sure on the hatch times but I'm pretty sure it is different. I used to raise both of these birds but it was a long time ago.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*30 days for goose eggs*

That's the way I remembered it and I checked a few websites.

Some said 26 to 28 for ducks (which is true) but they forgot about muscovies which take 35.

One site said 30-35 for goose eggs but I'm pretty sure that it's wrong. An incubator site listed all geese at 30 days.

Do you know how long mom has been setting or how long you've been keeping track?

Bill


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Best Girlfriends...A pretty solid bond if you ask me. And yes they are smart. Only one thing that I can think of that would break that bond...chicks and a male. I am hoping the eggs don't hatch.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Mama Goose is still sitting the nest as of about 7 PM today. She is starting to look tired and not well, and I hope she gives it up in the next day or so or that the babies finally hatch.

I started this thread a little over a month ago, and I know the little Muscovy had gone missing another week or so before that .. thus .. it's really, really time for any eggs that are going to hatch to be doing so.

Terry


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

really been watching this thread for a while now and hope something good comes from all that setting  waterfowl surely dont have it easy thats fr sure..


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I'm pretty sure she'll stop*



TAWhatley said:


> Mama Goose is still sitting the nest as of about 7 PM today. She is starting to look tired and not well, and I hope she gives it up in the next day or so or that the babies finally hatch.
> 
> I started this thread a little over a month ago, and I know the little Muscovy had gone missing another week or so before that .. thus .. it's really, really time for any eggs that are going to hatch to be doing so.
> 
> Terry


They seem to have a way of knowing when there is no reason to keep setting. There must be some sign of life to her or she would most likely have quit already.

She may be tired and weary but they won't die trying to incubate eggs. If they did, most species would end up going extinct.

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

I've been too crazy busy to post the end of this story until just now ..

A week ago last Thursday, the goose had left the nest. I saw her with her mate and the rest of the little domestic flock when I arrived at the park.

The nest appeared to be undisturbed, but there were no eggs left in the nest, and no babies. I ASSume that she had left the nest and that the maintenance people or a park visitor removed the eggs that had been there. I know for a fact that there had been eggs in the nest.

In a way it's a blessing that nothing hatched, but in another way it's sad.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Terry. Even though a mixed hatching might have been problematic, it's still sad that none of the muscovy duck or goose eggs hatched.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know, Terry!

Mixed feelings on this one. On one hand, maybe a blessing that the eggs didn't hatch...then again, what would they have been?

Quite a cliffhanger, this one has been!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

